# Silver Star: What to do for meals without Diner?



## Texan Eagle (Apr 9, 2018)

Since the Silver Star runs without a Diner, what do sleeper passengers usually do for meals if traveling end-to-end from Miami to NYP?

Looking at the schedule, it looks like the major stations around meal times are-

Orlando 7.30pm - dinner

Raleigh 8.45am - breakfast

Richmond 12.00pm - lunch

I know Silver Star still has the Cafe car but I am here for more interesting ideas- has anyone successfully (or otherwise) managed to order food at any of these stations and gotten it delivered to the train? Are there any restaurants/cafes/food place at the stations itself to get off and pick up food?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 9, 2018)

I have not taken the Star (due to connection timing). In years, but I understand thr cafe menu is not just burgers & chips. I think there are some tray meal offerings also - of course they are not included meals in your sleeper fare.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 9, 2018)

The hot dog stand at the Orlando station is not open when 92 comes through. There used to be a cafe across the street, but it was closed when I was last there. I bring food with me and/or eat snacks in the cafe car when traveling on the Silver Star. Since I board in Orlando when traveling north, I eat dinner before boarding.

The menu was different on the Star cafe in January than it was previously. There was a salad on the menu.

There is a snack bar in the Richmond station (at least there was the last time I was there).


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Apr 9, 2018)

When I rode the Star this past February from West Palm to Kissimmee ( I got off a cruise in Ft. Lauderdale and caught Brightline up to West Palm and then walked over) the Cafe choices were pretty sad. The Cafe Menu on the Empire Service has better options. I got a Grilled Chicken Salad and it was gas station quality. By comparison the salad I had on the Empire Service last year (some type of Quinioua salad) was really good and was on par with the pre-prepared salads available at Starbucks...which are pretty good for what they are.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 9, 2018)

Does Amtrak use the same caterer throughout its system? Is it Aramark?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 9, 2018)

A lot of passengers actually bring their own, Yogi Bear style pic-a-nic baskets and/or coolers, filled with foods that don't need heating. Examples include subs/hoagies/grinders, salads, sandwiches, beverages, etc.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 9, 2018)

Going to/from Orlando, I only take the SM so I know I can get a decent meal.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 10, 2018)

The tray meals went away a while back, as far as I can tell. It's possible that there's been something put back on, but after I could no longer get a passable lunch out of RVR north I mostly abandoned using this train.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 10, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Going to/from Orlando, I only take the SM so I know I can get a decent meal.


Same here. Ever since they ditched the diner, I have refused to take the Star. I prefer it to the Meteor, but I just can't go 30 hours eating out of an AmCafe.


----------



## JRR (Apr 11, 2018)

I only use the Silver Star if I am going to Tampa.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## GBNorman (Apr 11, 2018)

I could "survive" Tampa to Raleigh on 92 or Richmond to Orlando on 91, but that's all.

I'd first go by Subway for a "foot long", then to Dunkin for some morning fare.

I presume coffee and ice are still offered in the Sleeper - after all, gotta get my Grape Juice chilled down.


----------



## stappend (Apr 11, 2018)

We are trying it this year to/from Orlando because the schedule worked better. Planning on bringing a picnic and grape juice.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 11, 2018)

GBNorman said:


> I could "survive" Tampa to Raleigh on 92 or Richmond to Orlando on 91, but that's all.
> 
> I'd first go by Subway for a "foot long", then to Dunkin for some morning fare.
> 
> I presume coffee and ice are still offered in the Sleeper - after all, gotta get my Grape Juice chilled down.


LOL, I see we prefer the same Brand of grape juice!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Apr 11, 2018)

I did it once from Philly to central Florida (Winter Park) and thought it would be awful. However, I started in Philly knowing that there would be plenty of food choices at 30th Street Station. I got a chef salad from Salad Works for my main meal, plus I had an orange and some snacks they gave me in my hotel when I told them I would be on a train without a dining car overnight and they looked at me in horror and starting filling a bag with food for me for my dinner.





Plus a free muffin in the lounge for the morning. (The lounge attendant was very nice about looking the other way when all the Silver Star passengers were sitting there stuffing their faces before the train came, in spite of the "no food in the lounge" policy.)

I thought I could hold out for breakfast til the train got to WPK mid-morning the next day, but a nice older couple I started talking with asked me to join them in the cafe car for breakfast the next day, so I did to be polite. I had the breakfast sandwich, and it was surprisingly good--much better than the same thing on the NEC--go figure.

After swearing I would never take the Star without the dining car, I have decided it's not bad if you start and end at places with good food and are not on the train for several meal times.

My early morning coffee is important, so I'm glad that is still available in the sleeper. I did not bring any grape juice, but others here are obviously the experts where that is concerned!


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 11, 2018)

Is there something with Amtrak passengers and grape juice? There seem to be a shocking number of members here who swear by it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 11, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Is there something with Amtrak passengers and grape juice? There seem to be a shocking number of members here who swear by it.


I get the feeling that it's not this kind of grape juice


----------



## Chey (Apr 11, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon - you didn't tell us which hotel this was! I assure you, we want to know!


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 11, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something with Amtrak passengers and grape juice? There seem to be a shocking number of members here who swear by it.
> ...


Oh, duh. I am out of it today. [emoji50]


----------



## neroden (Apr 11, 2018)

Bring an enormous cooler. If you have dietary restrictions, it doesn't count against your carryon allowance, because it's a necessary disability accomodation.

One thing which the mindless cutters of dining car service seem to have forgotten is that one of the purposes of on-board food service is to prevent all the passengers from bringing coolers. Picnic materials can start filling up the coaches pretty darn quick.

If you think of it this way, you come up with a logical conclusion as to what should be provided for food service onboard: a selection of meals sufficient to *deter* most people from hauling the coolers, and convince them to pay "stadium prices" on board rather than hauling the coolers around with them.


----------



## RickIronton (Apr 12, 2018)

I had pizza delivered to Orlando station when I was on the Star but I don't remember which company.


----------



## RPC (Apr 12, 2018)

Okay, I'll admit I haven't done this (yet), but it intrigues me: if riding through Tampa, get off in Lakeland, walk three blocks to any of a plethora of restaurants, walk back, and reboard the train going the other way. It looks like you'd have just over an hour and a half if the Star is holding to schedule. It's perfectly timed for lunch southbound and just a tad early for supper northbound. You could even save some $ if you switch between coach and sleeper...


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 12, 2018)

RPC said:


> Okay, I'll admit I haven't done this (yet), but it intrigues me: if riding through Tampa, get off in Lakeland, walk three blocks to any of a plethora of restaurants, walk back, and reboard the train going the other way. It looks like you'd have just over an hour and a half if the Star is holding to schedule. It's perfectly timed for lunch southbound and just a tad early for supper northbound. You could even save some $ if you switch between coach and sleeper...


There is the risk that no one has a ticket from Lakeland South and the train doesn't stop. Otherwise, it's a genuinely good idea.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Apr 12, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I did it once from Philly to central Florida (Winter Park) and thought it would be awful. However, I started in Philly knowing that there would be plenty of food choices at 30th Street Station. I got a chef salad from Salad Works for my main meal, plus I had an orange and some snacks they gave me in my hotel when I told them I would be on a train without a dining car overnight and they looked at me in horror and starting filling a bag with food for me for my dinner.





Chey said:


> Mystic River Dragon - you didn't tell us which hotel this was! I assure you, we want to know!


Hilton Garden Inn in Center City Philly. I remember having the breakfast buffet, and then asking the waiter if he minded if I took an orange with me because of being on a train overnight with no dining car, at which point he got a bag and put a yogurt and some other snacks in it. So it wasn't completely free (unless I had a breakfast coupon, and I can't remember), but it makes a good story! And I've known the waiter for years--that is my local getaway hotel when I need a break, and he is one of their veterans, and wonderful (very much like our favorite SCAs!



)


----------



## Chey (Apr 12, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Hilton Garden Inn in Center City Philly. I remember having the breakfast buffet, and then asking the waiter if he minded if I took an orange with me because of being on a train overnight with no dining car, at which point he got a bag and put a yogurt and some other snacks in it. So it wasn't completely free (unless I had a breakfast coupon, and I can't remember), but it makes a good story! And I've known the waiter for years--that is my local getaway hotel when I need a break, and he is one of their veterans, and wonderful (very much like our favorite SCAs!
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank you! I know I'm not the only one who has noted it now...

Hilton Garden Inns are one of my favorites anyway - what an awesome way to treat customers!


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 12, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to/from Orlando, I only take the SM so I know I can get a decent meal.
> ...


I share the sentiment but if I had to take the star, I would grab a meal before boarding, pack a cooler with some packets of Half and half/ instant Starbucks espresso, qt of milk, a few slices of bread, some Hummus and maybe some cereal. If it were lunch or dinner then its some rich hot chowders that can be heated with a lower wattage immersion heater or and/or some Subway sandwiches. All this assumes that you are traveling in a sleeper but much of this can be done in coach.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 13, 2018)

I had said I wouldn't take the SS so this week a situation arose that may require me to go to Tampa. Do I take the SM to ORL and rent a car or take the SS to TPA and improvise my meals in my room. I just do not want to give revenue to the SS showing the suits that people will travel without a DC.


----------



## OBS (Apr 13, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> I had said I wouldn't take the SS so this week a situation arose that may require me to go to Tampa. Do I take the SM to ORL and rent a car or take the SS to TPA and improvise my meals in my room. I just do not want to give revenue to the SS showing the suits that people will travel without a DC.


Or take the SM and the connecting bus service to TPA...


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Apr 13, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> I had said I wouldn't take the SS so this week a situation arose that may require me to go to Tampa. Do I take the SM to ORL and rent a car or take the SS to TPA and improvise my meals in my room. I just do not want to give revenue to the SS showing the suits that people will travel without a DC.


Wow. You'd really go to that length and spend that much money on a rental car (not to mention the extra money you'd spend on the Amtrak steaks) to prove a point?



OBS said:


> Or take the SM and the connecting bus service to TPA...


Two hour bus ride or Amtrak cafe food?


----------



## jis (Apr 13, 2018)

Truth be told, even in my daily life off the train my dinner often consists of something similar to a pizza or some hot dogs or a burger or other sandwich and fries/chips. So no big deal doing one dinner and a lunch using Amtrak Cafe Chow for me. I do understand however that others are richer and rightfully insist on a higher standard of food every day of their life, or they have legitimate medical reasons for such.

Consequently I have never had any trouble using the SS if the schedule and route suites better for my needs. But as they say, each to his or her own.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 13, 2018)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > I had said I wouldn't take the SS so this week a situation arose that may require me to go to Tampa. Do I take the SM to ORL and rent a car or take the SS to TPA and improvise my meals in my room. I just do not want to give revenue to the SS showing the suits that people will travel without a DC.
> ...


How is he spending money on Amtrak steaks if meals are included? And he's not avoiding the Star just to prove a point - some people want actual food when they're stuck on a train for 25+ hours.


----------



## GBNorman (Apr 13, 2018)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Do I take the SM to ORL and rent a car or take the SS to TPA and improvise my meals in my room.
> ...


Volks, how say we cut Mr. Lonestar some slack.
For all anyone knows, Mr. Lonestar has need for an auto to "get around" at final destination. Perhaps "two seats" instead of three (Meteor, bus, auto) is simply more convenient.

Also, last time I checked, Orlando is the only station in Florida with an on-premises outlet (Hertz) - none of this "on call" stuff.

Now so far as "Steak over Snack Bar b**f", that's a personal choice.


----------



## Skyline (Apr 13, 2018)

My grape juice is more popularly called Cab Sauv.


----------



## JRR (Apr 13, 2018)

Or my wife’s Chardonnay! (I stick with melting the ice with a good bourbon![emoji483]

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## jis (Apr 13, 2018)

I go for the Muscato if I can find it. usually easier to find a Chard or a Cab Sauv.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Apr 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Philly Amtrak Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar648 said:
> ...


Fare is more expensive.

I love the way people think café car food isn't "actual food".


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 13, 2018)

After discussing with my cousin who lives in Orlando, the plan is the SM, rental car ORL (would need one in Tampa anyway), spend night with them and drive to Tampa area in morning. Just waiting for client to confirm needing me on site. Actually, this saves me a couple hotel nights.

My concern with Sleeper passengers taking the SS is that Amtrak will think the DC could be eliminated across the board, the people will still pay and ride. As we see with other things, once eliminated, it is gone! I just enjoy, most of the time, the Dining Car experience. Yes, I have had plenty of cafe food during my years on Amtrak, that is all the TR had, which I rode many times, same with the Kentucky Cardinal, though that was not even cafe. Those two trains never had a Diner to begin with.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 13, 2018)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Philly Amtrak Fan said:
> ...


Technically the cafe is serving actual food. But the offerings are hardly worthy of being called 'full meals'. For me, taking the Star would be a 31 hour ride (I go almost end to end). I don't want to be eating microwave pizza ad cup noodles, for that long. I would probably have to bring a bunch of snacks in a cooler, and have some meals delivered to the train.

And for the record, for two people going Delray Beach to NYP in a roomette, the Star totals out at $60 cheaper than the Meteor - $460 vs $520. That's really not a big difference for that much of a trip. And Lonestar is right, if management sees that the Star has good ridership and revenue, it will just reinforce the idea that these kinds of cuts are profitable. I certainly don't want to be stuck on the CZ for 52 hours without a dining car.


----------



## jis (Apr 13, 2018)

Management has already pretty much decided that the Star experiment is at least not a failure if not an outright success. That horse has bolted the barn quite a while back. Most people who ride the Star really don;t care much this way or that. Would having a Diner be better? Absolutely. Is its absence a showstopper. Not for most people.

As for why anyone in their right mind would ride the Star from Delray Beach to New York even with a Diner? I have no clue!


----------



## Anthony V (Apr 13, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> After discussing with my cousin who lives in Orlando, the plan is the SM, rental car ORL (would need one in Tampa anyway), spend night with them and drive to Tampa area in morning. Just waiting for client to confirm needing me on site. Actually, this saves me a couple hotel nights.
> 
> My concern with Sleeper passengers taking the SS is that Amtrak will think the DC could be eliminated across the board, the people will still pay and ride. As we see with other things, once eliminated, it is gone! I just enjoy, most of the time, the Dining Car experience. Yes, I have had plenty of cafe food during my years on Amtrak, that is all the TR had, which I rode many times, same with the Kentucky Cardinal, though that was not even cafe. Those two trains never had a Diner to begin with.


I don't see Amtrak eliminating the diner on any of the other long distance trains because that would, for the most part, leave rail passengers with no alternative in the markets those trains serve. They did it with the Silver Star because they knew that those who still want a diner can take the Silver Meteor instead, as the two trains follow mostly the same route. Amtrak wanted to offer passengers two different ways of paying for meals on the Silver Service trains. This way, you can either have meals included in the sleeper fare on the SM, or you can pay for your meals as you go on the SS.


----------



## niemi24s (Apr 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> . . .for two people going Delray Beach to NYP in a roomette, the Star totals out at $60 cheaper than the Meteor - $460 vs $520. That's really not a big difference for that much of a trip.


This comparison oversimplifies the cost difference by comparing, I think, the same or similar bucket levels. Because the coach fares for the SS and SM are the same, fare differences are due solely to sleeper differences. And, as seen below, full route fare differences for a Roomette could be as little as $72 or as much as $415. For Bedrooms, the differences range from $293 to $889. And the sleeper upcharges to DLB are same as those to MIA.




There's no reason to expect sleepers on the two different trains to be at the same bucket level on any given day.

I think it's even remotely possible for a Roomette on the SM to be $8 less than on the SS!


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 13, 2018)

niemi24s said:


> There's no reason to expect sleepers on the two different trains to be at the same bucket level on any given day.
> 
> I think it's even remotely possible for a Roomette on the SM to be $8 less than on the SS!


I know that. My point was that the lowest roomette bucket on the Star is $60 cheaper than the Meteor.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 13, 2018)

The differences between the SS and SM upper buckets seem to be substantial. Does the SM always have higher occupancy rates to drive the higher rates? In theory, the difference between buckets should be equal across the board to compensate for the lost meals, otherwise the buckets would be the same. Is the SS priced lower to draw more passengers or is Amtrak leaving money on the table?


----------



## niemi24s (Apr 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> niemi24s said:
> 
> 
> > There's no reason to expect sleepers on the two different trains to be at the same bucket level on any given day.
> ...


A minor point, but the lowest Roomette bucket on the Star ($187) is $72 cheaper than the lowest Roomette bucket on the Meteor ($259). See Post #40. Do the math.


----------



## Maverickstation (Apr 14, 2018)

Another point about the Silver Star is that it has a unique cafe car menu that went into effect about 4 months after the dining car was pulled. This menu which is on-line under the route descriptions, NOT the dining information tab, lists hot entrees for $10.00, ask server for availability.

Has anyone out there tried one ?? I would assume they are similar to the “tray meals” that were once served on trains that had “Amdinette” service, like the Montrealler had after it lost its full diner.

Ken

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## fordan (Apr 14, 2018)

I’m going to be doing the Silver Star PHL-MIA in a couple weeks solo in a roomette and I’m planning to do the picnic basket option with a collapsible cooler. Figure I can grab a hot sandwich for lunch at the 30th Street Station Jersey Mike’s and maybe a cold one to toss in the cooler, some Uncrustable frozen PB&J sandwiches, cereal in a cup for breakfast, etc. Viewing it as an adventure where if I fail I get to eat a bunch of hot dogs and the like from the cafe car as punishment for poor planning. [emoji2]

I am curious what the hot entree is like though.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 14, 2018)

fordan said:


> I am curious what the hot entree is like though.


Although I never tried a hot entree, I looked at the ingredient list and opted not to try. I have food allergies and the list contained ingredients I did not want to consume. Although I did not look for the entrees the last time I was on the Star (January 2018), I did not see the hot entrees offered. They may be been discontinued, but I am not sure. I do know that the sandwich menu had changed since the last time I had traveled on the Star.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 14, 2018)

Maverickstation said:


> Another point about the Silver Star is that it has a unique cafe car menu that went into effect about 4 months after the dining car was pulled. This menu which is on-line under the route descriptions, NOT the dining information tab, lists hot entrees for $10.00, ask server for availability.
> 
> Has anyone out there tried one ?? I would assume they are similar to the “tray meals” that were once served on trains that had “Amdinette” service, like the Montrealler had after it lost its full diner.
> 
> ...


I believe they cancelled the tray meals on the Star after a few months, due to low demand.


----------



## Maverickstation (Apr 16, 2018)

Here is the Cafe Menu that is unique to the Star and has been verified on the Silver Service Facebook page by

people who have ridden the Star recently.

It does have some additional items not offered the National Cafe Car Menu, earlier versions of this menu listed the heat and eat entrees,

it now lists to check with the server, as they cut back the variety per trip to 2, or 3, as opposed to the original offering of 5.

Actual trip reports on this menu from forum members would be appreciated.

https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/menus/routes/Silver-Star-Cafe-Menu-0417.pdf 

Ken


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 16, 2018)

Link doesn't work!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 16, 2018)

Don't know why the link doesn't work, but if you search for Silver-Star-Cafe-Menu-0417.pdf, that link shows up and works.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 16, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Don't know why the link doesn't work, but if you search for Silver-Star-Cafe-Menu-0417.pdf, that link shows up and works.


But isn't that from April 17. That might not be up to date.

EDIT: Sorry, just saw that that was verified by some FB folks.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Apr 16, 2018)

Maverickstation said:


> Actual trip reports on this menu from forum members would be appreciated.


PennyK mentioned just a few posts up that she didn't remember seeing them offered in January.

I rode in February and didn't see anything offered either.

In my experience the Amtrak Cascades, Downeaster, and California trains (yes... all state sponsored... that's my point) offer better food options in the cafe car than the Silver Star currently offers.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 16, 2018)

crescent-zephyr said:


> In my experience the Amtrak Cascades, Downeaster, and California trains (yes... all state sponsored... that's my point) offer better food options in the cafe car than the Silver Star currently offers.


Is it correct that the state trains tend to locally source the cafe offerings? Sort of a state pride kind of thing? I know that the Downeaster has some local pastries and such, but not sure about the Cascades, CC, PacSurf, or SJ.


----------



## TiBike (Apr 16, 2018)

All three of the California routes offer local wines and beers. I wouldn't go so far as to describe the cafe food as local delicacies, but it's familiar Californian fare and better quality than you'll find in the Starlight's or Zephyr's cafe. I find the quality of the Capitol Corridor cafe service, food and overall experience better than the Starlight or Zephyr dining car. It's tops when they have a proper lounge car, but it's a superior product even when they're running a panic box.


----------



## Maverickstation (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Apr 16, 2018)

Im not sure what the printed menu said, but that was not the available menu when I rode the star in February. If that is the same "layered veggie" salad I got on the Empire Service last summer its wayyyyy better than the Chicken Caesar salad that was the only salad option when I rode the Star.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 16, 2018)

Aren't there 'hot entrees' in the cafe cars on the other trains - just standard warmed up AmCrap served in a metal tube?


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Apr 16, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Aren't there 'hot entrees' in the cafe cars on the other trains - just standard warmed up AmCrap served in a metal tube?


What does that even mean? Any food on amtrak is "AmCrap"?

I'm not really sure if you were actually asking a question but in my personal observations the food on the Cascades and San Joaquin (Amtrak California) trains was much better than that served on the "National Menu." The macaroni and cheese on the Cascades, and the Burritos on the San Joaquin are both re-heated items. Years ago (could have changed) the oatmeal served on the cascades was prepared and served dining car style. Meaning it was ladeled from a pot into a bowl, and you were given a little cup with raisins and brown sugar. That's a big step up from adding hot water to a quaker cardboard cup like they do in the cafe car.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Apr 16, 2018)

Macaroni and Cheese and Local Cookie on Cascades Bistro car.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 16, 2018)

crescent-zephyr said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't there 'hot entrees' in the cafe cars on the other trains - just standard warmed up AmCrap served in a metal tube?
> ...


I was asking if those 'hot entrees' listed on that are the same as I've seen on other standard cafe cars. I seem to recall (but could be wrong) that on my last NER trip, the same thing was listed on the Cafe menu.

As to the Cascades' bistro car, I believe they still serve the oatmeal the proper way, so I guess they haven't changed that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 16, 2018)

It seems to be the overwhelming consensus of AUers who are also Amtrak customers, that the National Menu and Amcrap served in the Cafes takes a back seat to the State sponsored trains offerings!

Hopefully Mr Anderson and his Airline Executive team are aware of this and will work on upgrading this service ASAP!

I wouldn't even mind if all of the Full Service Diners were turned into Diner Lites on the Eastern,One Day/Night Trains if this was done.

First we kill all the Boardman bean counters that nicked and dimed the LD Trains, then start on the lawyers.LOL


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 16, 2018)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Macaroni and Cheese and Local Cookie on Cascades Bistro car.


That Mac 'n Cheese looks pretty much identical to the Trader Joe's microwavable Mac n' Cheese I'm eating right now. Still looks a whole lot better than the Kraft mac I've seen on the east coast trains.


----------



## neroden (Apr 16, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> It seems to be the overwhelming consensus of AUers who are also Amtrak customers, that the National Menu and Amcrap served in the Cafes takes a back seat to the State sponsored trains offerings!


Yep, I agree too. If the state-sponsored menu on the Downeaster were available nationally I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 16, 2018)

I wonder if Anderson is willing to increase spending on the National Menus with so many in Congress wanting no food service. My US Senator doesn't see the benefit of passenger rail, my US Rep has not been against It, but also not an advocate. He is retiring so not sure what November will bring with many Reps retiring.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 16, 2018)

The cascades has a lot of locally sourced items as well. Let's not kid ourselves if Anderson finds out he will demand the state's go to the national network for equal but crappy service.


----------



## Noob76 (Jul 13, 2019)

Rode the Silver Star in 2016 with my father. Basically we went shopping at Publix before we got on in Miami with a bunch of snacks, jerky, bananas etc. I think we were a little heavy on the sweet stuff and a little light on the meaty stuff but it worked decently. I think that's the best call.

I've ridden on Amtrak a bunch out east and west and so far I've only gotten off the train once for food. There's a long stop going west on the Southwest Chief and we got in early so I went to a Thai restaurant and ordered some takeout. I feel like otherwise stops are mostly too short or way late at night. Just came west on the Sunset Limited and there is a decent size stop in San Antonio and I considered getting off and snapping a few quick pics of the Alamo but was tired and just slept.


----------

